
Treasury Issues Proposed Regulations to Close Estate and Gift Tax Loophole - augb
https://www.treasury.gov/connect/blog/Pages/Treasury-Issues-Proposed-Regulations-to-Close-Estate-and-Gift-Tax-Loophole.aspx
======
rrggrr
This is going to pass because tens of thousands of businesses are slated to
change hands as a generation of owners pass on. Existing estate taxes and this
proposed rule will create a tax windfall for USGOV that will make up for years
of bad legislation and policy. The unintended consequence of this rule is that
even more businesses will not be able to afford the tax liability and the will
sell to businesses who can killing good paying jobs for tens of thousands of
Americans. Its inevitable, this rule is coming.

------
augb
Death Tax hike?

